# ONR dilution as a QD not a clay lube?



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

I realsie the instructions are on the side of the bottle for clay lube but what about as a QD? :thumb:


----------



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

6oz of product to 1 gallon of water according to ECC website!

I'm also using it as a 'waterless wash QD' for arriving at car shows etc!


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

I think the labels says 1 oz pr 2 gallon


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

For QD _and_ clay lube, in the UK start with 32:1 and adjust according to
how hard or soft your water is. The instructions on the bottle are for the
USA where water is much, much harder! 

In the winter, beware the salt monster...

Regards,
Steve


----------

